# how much does your 6 year old sleep?



## missy123

my son would sleep on 4 hours if he could,he trys to stay awake as late as possible but still manages to get up at 7am(sometimes 6am)even on weekends,he has around 8 hours sleep,is that enough?he is very active also :)


----------



## mommyof3co

I have a 5 and 7yr old...when my 7yr old was 6 his sleeping was the same as it is now. They are both VERY active too. They sleep around 10-12hrs a night, and if we are in the car my 5yr old pretty much always naps and the 7yr old does a lot of the time, if they fall asleep they'll sleep about an hour in the car. If I can get my 5yr old to nap at home during the day he'll sleep 2-3hrs.


----------



## Mrs_B

My 6 year old son sleeps for about 12 hours a night, he likes his sleep! He very rarely naps though, and is very active with football club, rugby club, swimming lessons, beavers etc! 
Put it this way, I sleep 12 hours a night after ferrying him around all week as well!


----------



## Sophist

My almost 6 year old gets about 10 hours. She's always been very active and never napped after about 8 months old. I think she needs more sleep than she gets, but I can't get her to take more.


----------



## amamaoftwo

My son is nearly 6. He gave up napping at age 2. He falls asleep around 11:00pm and wakes up around 7:00am.


----------



## missy123

amamaoftwo said:


> My son is nearly 6. He gave up napping at age 2. He falls asleep around 11:00pm and wakes up around 7:00am.

thats like mine! although he went up lastnight at 9.20 and went straight to sleep and got up at 8am so for him thats alot of sleep,im delighted!


----------



## Mrs_B

amamaoftwo said:


> My son is nearly 6. He gave up napping at age 2. He falls asleep around 11:00pm and wakes up around 7:00am.

bloody hell! When I go to sleep at 11 and get up at 7 i'm knackered!


----------



## mummy3

My nearly 6 yr old sleeps around 11 hours:flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My son is 6 in August. He goes to bed 7/8 and gets up 8/9 on weekends and 7am on school days ( I wake him)


----------



## Weeplin

On a school night Aimee goes to bed at 7.30pm and sleeps until about 7.00am, on a weekend she is in bed by 8.00pm and sleeps through until about 7.00am or 7.30am.


----------



## Glitterfairy

My 6 year old usually has 10 hours or more sleep a night. x


----------



## BlessedTwice

My soon to be 6 year old has always slept minimum hours..He can stay up until 11 on weekends and still be up at 7 wide awake in his room(or atleast when the son comes up). He doesn't like taking naps either, I sometimes make him b/c I think he may need the sleep. but my youngest son is just the opposite, he can sleep sleep sleep..I think all kids are different


----------



## lissa110

My son is 7. He goes to bed at 8:30p and gets up between 6:30 and 7:30 everyday. He also doesn't take naps. My son had night terrors when he was a baby/ toddler so he has also gone to bed around the same time. Now he sleep walks, never a dull moment here.


----------



## summer rain

My 6 year old can sleep up to 12 hours a night; but sometimes he only has about 8 hours; it really depends. One thing I have realised is whatever time he goes to sleep he will always be up at 7 or 8am without fail....


----------



## leeanne

amamaoftwo said:


> My son is nearly 6. He gave up napping at age 2. He falls asleep around 11:00pm and wakes up around 7:00am.

Sounds like my 7 year old son whom I call a nightowl. Even as a baby he would be up until midnight and have 5 minute powernaps in the day.


----------



## Elli21

My daughter is 5 and she sleeps for about 10 hours a night.
She goes to bed at roughly 8pm and wake up around 6-7am!!


----------

